# Betrug?



## LauraPalmer (18. Februar 2010)

Eines vorweg: Ich unterstelle hiermit nicht Betrug, mich würde allerdings eure Meinung diesbezüglich interessieren.


Zuerst zum Ablauf:


Ich habe Mitte Dezember eine Nabe von _mtb-trialer._ auf ein Inserat im Verkaufe-Thread hin erstanden (wir einigten uns auf 55 euro inkl Versand):




			
				mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe:
> Felge 32 Loch, neu.
> Nabe Hr gebraucht, Zustand ok.
> Nabe Vr nur kurz gefahren. Super zustand.
> Bitte PM



Als die Nabe ankam, fehlten die dazupassenden Spacer. Ich habe mit _mtb-trialer._ via PN Kontakt aufgenommen; darauf hingewiesen war seine kurze Antwort sinngemäß: "Die kannst Du sicher beim Jan bekommen - viel Spaß noch." Ich habe mir gedacht, naja nicht die feine englische Art aber was solls, die Spacer waren tatsächlich nicht auf dem Foto...

Nachdem ich mir bereits die dazupassende Felge, Nippel und die entsprechenden Speichen gekauft habe - Kosten insgesamt über 100 euro - mußte ich bzw. der Einspeicher meines Vertrauens feststellen, dass es sich um eine 36-Loch-Nabe handelt. _mtb-trialer._ darauf angesprochen antwortete  nur in ganz kurzen PNs, ohne direkt auf das Problem der fehlenden 36-Loch Angabe einzugehen und zwar sinngemäß: "Versuch sie bitte selber weiterzuverkaufen; Ich werde sie nicht zurücknehmen; Alles was ich anbiete ist, die Nabe selber wieder einzustellen und dann eine Überweisung auf Dein Konto zu veranlassen;"


Nun zu meiner subjektiven Einschätzung der Lage:


Die Nabe hätte eindeutig als 36-Loch Nabe gekennzeichnet werden müssen; Beim 26" Trial sind 32 Loch hinten mittlerweile einfach Standard. Noch dazu wenn man eine TryAll Nabe unter eine TryAll Felge die als 32-Loch gekennzeichnet ist stellt, kann man als Käufer wohl davon ausgehen, dass es sich um eine 32-Loch Nabe handelt. Wenn dies zum Versehen passiert ist, ist das Ganze eine zivilrechtliche Angelegenheit: Gewährleistung, Schadenersatz etc; Sollte es vorsätzlich geschehen sein ist es wohl auch strafrechtlich relevant (siehe "Betrug?"). 
Aber Juristerei hin oder her; Ich sehe mich nach wie vor als Teil einer Gemeinschaft, der ich grundsätzlich schon per se einen Vertrauensvorschuß gewähre; ich war damals ein Befürworter das Prozedere im Verkaufe-Thread grundsätzlich beizubehalten - alles auf Verstrauensbasis ohne übertriebenen Sicherheitsapparat - und bin es auch jetzt noch. 
Allerdings finde ich es mehr als schade, wenn hier tatsächlich Leute über den Tisch gezogen werden - und nichts anderes finde ich ist mir hier passiert. 


Eine Frage an Dich _mtb-trialer._: Ist es in Ordnung wenn ich unsere PN-Konversation hier in diesem Thread offenlege? Ich tue das selbstverständlich nur mit Deinem Einverständnis; es würde den Lesern aber auch Dir einen noch objektiveren Blick auf das Ganze eröffnen. Ich lade Dich im speziellen ein hier an der Diskussion teilzunehmen und bin an konstruktiven Lösungsvorschlägen nach wie vor interessiert; (Das Du bereit wärst diese Nabe nochmals einzustellen und veranlassen würdest, dass der Käufer auf mein Konto überweise erachte ich nicht als kontstruktiven Vorschlag sondern als Frechheit.)


----------



## gtbiker (18. Februar 2010)

Selber schuld? Wenn du es vergißt nach der Lochzahl zu fragen, bist du doch selber schuld! Standard....den gibts nicht.
Das mit den Spacern hätte erwähnt werden müssen, war aber auch am Foto zu sehen, von dem her....Graubereich. Aber die Lochzahl, sorry, selber schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2010)

Ohne doof etwas kommentieren zu wollen: Du hast die Katze im Sack gekauft weil Du nicht gefragt hast. Ich meine die Lochzahl ist mit das Wichtigste beim Nabenkauf, das sollte man schon in Erfahrung bringen bevor man kauft..
Er hat ja immer alle Fragen beantwortet so wie ich das nun verstanden habe. Die fehlenden Informationen hast Du aber einfach nicht eigenstÃ¤ndig nachgefragt. 


-EDIT-
Wieso sollte jemand vorsÃ¤tzlich keine Lochzahl angeben um jemanden Ã¼ber den Tisch zu ziehen? 
Er hat ja keine Falschaussage gemacht sondern hÃ¤tte dir die Info wohl auch gegeben wenn Du sie nachgefragt hÃ¤ttest 


Betrug ist eher ein Laufrad als funktionsfÃ¤hig zu kaufen und es schleift nachher an beiden Seiten der Gabel, wir erinnern uns an den Leichtbau-Frizzen


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2010)

also mit solchen problemen vllt lieber erst an damins wenden. foren mitglieder so öffentlich an den pranger stellen ist meiner meinung nach nicht ganz iO. ich verstehe deine lage, aber du musst immer daran denken, dass auch du nicht ganz unschuldig bist.

die feine art vom _mtb-trialer._ ist es auch nicht, derartig zu antworten.
es ist ein streitfall!

meine meinung generell:
wir sind eine community und jeder sollte auf den anderen rücksicht nehmen. auch wenn man vllt den ein oder anderen nicht mag.
ich selber habe die maxime nur parts zu verkaufen die auch unbeschädigt sind (ggf wirds erwähnt) und vor allem alles - wie es auch bei ebay ist - nach bestem wissen und gewissen darzustellen. also standarddaten wie z.b. die lochzahl sollten schon darstehen.

nun könnte man den admins bescheid geben und um einen katalog der korrekten teile-beschreibung bitten, aber das ist übeflüssig:



Fabi schrieb:


> *Angebotsgestaltung:*
> Bitte verfasse deine Anzeige wohlformuliert und übersichtlich.



wie gesagt denke ich, dass es hier nicht hingehört. das muss auch anders zu klären sein, denn ich verurteile hier sicher keinen... darauf würde es nämlich hinauslaufen


----------



## duro e (18. Februar 2010)

also , bin schon martins ansicht .
man sollte sich bei fehlenden informationen erkundigen und nicht draufloskaufen .
lieber frage ich doppelt und dreifach nach bevor ich etwas kaufe.
gut die antworten sind nicht so top , aber auch nicht negativ .
ich würde jetzt einfach mal so sagen ohne es richtg ernst zu meinen auf irgendwen bezogen : dumm gelaufen.


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Februar 2010)

Auf trialmarkt.de gibt es bei den 26" Felgen 13 verschiedene Hinterrad-Felgen;  2 davon haben 36 Loch, 11 haben 32 Loch 

bei den Hinterradnaben 15 verschiedene: keine hat 36 Loch, 15 haben 32 Loch

- ich bin hier versucht an einen 32-Loch Standard zu glauben...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2010)

geil jetzt heulen sich die leute schon in den threads aus..o mann ist ja wie petzen bei mutti


----------



## Monty98 (18. Februar 2010)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> geil jetzt heulen sich die leute schon in den threads aus..o mann ist ja wie petzen bei mutti



Wie auch zu jedem anderen Thema, interessiert deine Meinung niemanden...


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2010)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> Auf trialmarkt.de gibt es bei den 26" Felgen 13 verschiedene Hinterrad-Felgen;  2 davon haben 36 Loch, 11 haben 32 Loch
> 
> bei den Hinterradnaben 15 verschiedene: keine hat 36 Loch, 15 haben 32 Loch
> 
> - ich bin hier versucht an einen 32-Loch Standard zu glauben...


trialmarkt.de reicht hier nicht um einen trend festzustellen.
Und selbst wenn, ist das ziemlich naiv.

Ich sag mal selbst schuld. 
Dann noch hendrik an den pranger zustellen, finde ich eine frechheit.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Februar 2010)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Wie auch zu jedem anderen Thema, interessiert deine Meinung niemanden...



ah ich wusste doch das sich die mutti noch meldet


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Februar 2010)

meiner Meinung nach hätte die Angabe einfach nicht fehlen dürfen - bzw im Nachhinein zumindest die Bereitschaft vorhanden sein müssen angemessen darüber zu reden und nach einem geeigneten Lösungsvorschlag zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (18. Februar 2010)

ich find das schon durchdacht....die loch zahl mit 32 anzugeben und die von der Nabe nicht. es ist halt kein betrug sondern vorsetzliche informations vorenthaltung. hatte er z.B. auch von der Felge die Lochzahl nicht angegeben hatte man als kaufer automatisch nachgefragt. mit denn spacern ist das anlich....also nach dem motto "so wenig preis geben wie moglich so viel wie notig" 

als kaufer muss man halt auf alles gefast sein, comiunitie hin oder her. aber so was sagt auch was uber denn Charakter


----------



## Montytrial (18. Februar 2010)

wenns zusammen verkauft wird wäre ich aber auch davon ausgegangen das es passt. Betrug ist es wohl nicht aber gerade wenn es nicht zusammen passt sollte man wohl doch die unterschiedlichen Lochzahlen angeben. Vielleicht hätte es sich dann aber schlechter verkauft. Im Prinzip unmoralisch aber geschickt gemacht


----------



## duro e (18. Februar 2010)

meine güte kommt mal alle etwas runter .
die anzeige hätte informativer sein können , die fragen zum artikel aber auch gezielter .
jetzt den sündenbock dafür zu suchen ist doch schwachsinn . 
und das es vorsatz war , halte ich für absurt .


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. Februar 2010)

Mal etwas zur rechtlichen Lage. 

- Der Verkäufer hat keine Falschinformationen angegeben.
- Der Verkäufer ist kein Fachhändler und muss niemanden auf Lochzahlen hinweisen (Thema: Falschberatung).
- Es wurden Fotos mit allen zum Verkauf stehenden Teilen abgebildet. Du erwartest auch keine Anleitung, Umverpackung oder Originalrechnung dazu.

Als Privatperson ist muss man keine gesetzliche Gewährleistung gewehren. Ebenso muss man auch die Ware nicht zurücknehmen, das Fernabsatzgesetz greift hier nicht.

Hingegen ist die Offenlegung aller Geschäftsdetails und eine direkte Verleumundung schon eher ein Strafbestand.

Auch wenn ich deinen Ärger verstehen kann, so musst du den an dir selbst auslassen und es als Erfahrung verbuchen immer nachzufragen, was man kauft.


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Februar 2010)

tzzzz man wimmeretz... sorry, aber von dir, der glaube ich schon ein paar jährchen im trialsport unterwegs is, hätte ich so ein leichtsinniges, naives verhalten nich erwartet. dein thread liest sich wie einer von nem newbie, der ein trialrad gekauft hat und rumheult, weil es keinen sattel hat, die bremsen so quietschen und er beim berg hochfahren nich in einen leichteren gang schalten kann, weil die schaltung fehlt..


----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Februar 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Mal etwas zur rechtlichen Lage.
> 
> - Der Verkäufer hat keine Falschinformationen angegeben.
> - Der Verkäufer ist kein Fachhändler und muss niemanden auf Lochzahlen hinweisen (Thema: Falschberatung).
> ...




Grundsätzlich danke für Deine juristische Hilfe - Deine Ausführungen treffen die Realität allerdings nur bedingt;



auch wenn hier keine direkten Fehlinformationen gegeben wurden, treffen einen Verkäufer Sorgfaltspflichten (wenn Du juristisch werden möchtest - eine Verletzung dieser fällt unter eine culpa in contrahendo)

auch als Privatperson und bei gebrauchten Fahrnissen muß man für 6 Monate gewährleisten - man kann dies nur vertraglich ausschließen, was hier nicht geschehen ist. 

Mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz hat das hier sowieso nichts zu tun - dabei geht es um Rechtsverhältnisse die aus der Konstellation Unternehmer - Konsument resultieren.

Verleumdung ist nicht nur "schon eher" ein Straftatbestand sondern eindeutig einer; allerdings verwirkliche ich den hier nicht mal im Ansatz;

Das Ganze hier sollte eigentlich auch nicht in einer juristischen Debatte münden, einer gewissen Richtigstellung konnte ich mich jetzt aber trotzdem nicht verwehren. Mein Fehler im ersten Post etwas davon zu erwähnen - ein Thema das nur allzuoft Halbwissen und Hobbyjuristen auf den Plan ruft.





ChrisKing schrieb:


> tzzzz man wimmeretz... sorry, aber von dir, der glaube ich schon ein paar jährchen im trialsport unterwegs is, hätte ich so ein leichtsinniges, naives verhalten nich erwartet. dein thread liest sich wie einer von nem newbie, der ein trialrad gekauft hat und rumheult, weil es keinen sattel hat, die bremsen so quietschen und er beim berg hochfahren nich in einen leichteren gang schalten kann, weil die schaltung fehlt..



ein absolut treffender Vergleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Februar 2010)

Fraus omnia corrumpit...


----------



## -OX- (19. Februar 2010)

@wimmeretz

ja nun, die   [FONT="]Quintessenz des Thread ist ja nun die, das du vielleicht schon mehr nachfragen hättest können. Zumal du ja von der Materie schon Ahnung hast.

Das wenn solche Dinge in einem Thread abgehandelt werden keine einstimmige Meinung dabei raus kommt ist auch klar.

Mein Tipp: 
Buche es unter Erfahrung & gelernt und lass diesen Thread von einem Mod weg beamen. (glaub mir, damit tust du dir selbst den größten Gefallen) 


[/FONT]


----------



## tha_joe (19. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfache Frage stellen: Möchte jemand hier eine 36-Loch Try All HR Nabe mit nagelneuen Spacern kaufen, direkt vom Jan?? 
Blöd gelaufen, von beiden Seiten, aber es findet sich doch sicher jemand, der gerade so ein Teil sucht, oder?
Grüße Joe der Diplomat


----------



## KAMIkazerider (19. Februar 2010)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> Die Nabe hätte eindeutig als 36-Loch Nabe gekennzeichnet werden müssen; Beim 26" Trial sind 32 Loch hinten mittlerweile einfach Standard. Noch dazu wenn man eine TryAll Nabe unter eine TryAll Felge die als 32-Loch gekennzeichnet ist ...



Das schöne an Standards ist: es gibt so viele davon.


----------



## duro e (19. Februar 2010)

ganz erlich , langsam wird es affig .
du kannst ihn ja verklagen , aber ich glaub die dadurch entstehenden kosten sind weitaus höher anstatt das du dir jetzt ne andere nabe besorgst oder andere felge .
jeder hat mal pech , ich hab martin auch ausversehen einen vorbau verkauft wo ein mini riss im deckel war ? obwohl ich ihn nicht gesehen hab und er gefragt hatte und ich gesagt hab ist nichts dran , meine güte , gibt immer mal ne missgeschick oder pech für jemanden . bei einer nabe oder nem vorbau z.b halte ich es für pingelich .
ginge es z,b um irgendwas beim auto was richtig dick ins geld geht , dann würd ich da  nen aufstand machen wie sonst was .
aber bei der sache mit der nabe naja , ich würd einfach die versuchen die zu verkaufen oder halt andere felge etc .
aus fehlern lernt man ja bekannter maßen.


----------



## Quanto3 (19. Februar 2010)

Oh ja ich habe ne hs33 mit Motoröl gekauft super sache.
Und die Magura Luise war auch undicht und das alles  hat er mir auch nicht gesagt, der nett Herr hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## erwinosius (19. Februar 2010)

Ist ne schwierige Sache. Aber ich denke du musst dir die Schuld selbst geben. Was ich vor allem schade finde, ist dass die Antworten eher dürftig waren, und eine Einigung nicht stattfinden konnte.
Allerdings hat der Verkäufer nichts falsches getan.

Also musst du das wohl als Lehrgeld sehen und das nächste mal besser machen

gruß
erwin


----------



## misanthropia (19. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist das ein typisches Ebay Problem... vergleichbar mit


I phone 3g Neu+++++ 1


... hier bietet Ihr auf einen I phone 3G Karton....


Dahinter steckt echt keine feine englische Art, aber "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil". Ein Betrug geht für mich daraus nicht hervor, weil alles den Tatsachen entspricht. Wie das nunmal so ist, funktioniert ein Verkauf schlecht, wenn man "Nachteile" nennt. Nur weil man Sie nicht nennt, heißt es nicht, dass es Sie nicht gibt.

Kurz gesagt: Von dir "dumm" gehandelt und von mtb trialer sehr kaufmännisch für eine Community, aber legal.

Auch wenn deine Intention dieses Threads nicht in der Bloßsstellung liegt und du wirklich neutral formuliert hast, ist dieser Weg ebenso nicht die feine englische Art.


----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Februar 2010)

So, schon mal vorerst Danke für die rege Beteiligung - insbesondere natürlich jenen die es verstehen ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren.


Ich muß mich im Augenblick tatsächlich mit jeder Menge theoretischer juristischer Thematik beschäftigen - umso mehr würde ich meine kurze Pause lieber Anatomiestudien koitusverfangener Damen widmen, aber da ich ohnehin gerade auf einer Bibliothek bin, würde ich mir da wohl auf Dauer doch schwer tun.


Mein bewußt provokant fragender Titel (Betrug?) - sollte vorallem einmal dazu dienen Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen und eigentlich auch dazu mtb-trialer aufs Parkett zu rufen - eine normale Konversation mit ihm war bisher leider nicht möglich. Wie Misathr.  richtig beobachtet hat, habe ich mich sehr sachlich an Tatsachen gehalten und meine Meinung als subjetive solche entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Um eines vorwegzunehmen - ich habe unter keinen Umständen vor hier Klage einzubringen - weder zivilrechtlich noch strafrechtlich. Nichts desto trotz ist Betrug hier weniger weit hergeholt als viele meinen (aber erstens hier eigentlich fast unmöglich zu beweisen und zweitens von mir hauptsächlich als überzeichnetes Rufzeichen verwendet): österreichisches und dt. Recht decken sich hier quasi - man kann ihn tatsächlich durch Unterlassung begehen. Worauf es ankommt ist der Bereicherungs-  und Schädigungsvorsatz. Aber wie gesagt, lassen wir das nicht zu einer solchen Diskussion ausarten - sowas kann ich mir spektakulärer mit meinen schicken, schnöseligen Burberryschal tragenden Mitstudenten geben.


Misanthr. und zwei seiner Vorredner haben meinen Punkt eigentlich ziemlich gut verstanden: Warum innerhalb der Community so miteinander umgehen!? Und wenn es ein Versehen war - warum dann nicht im Ansatz Kompromiss- bzw Gerspächsbereitschaft zeigen? Wenn ich hier etwas kaufe will ich mich nicht schlauen Füchsen gegenüber wähnen müssen! Leute die von mir bereits Sachen gekauft haben, wissen das ich das nicht nur predige sondern auch lebe.

Das ich für eine gebrauchte 36-Loch TryAll Nabe ohne Spacer nochmal das bekomme was ich dafür gezahlt habe glaube ich kaum. Übrigens hatte mtb-trialer die Nabe bereits im Juni vergangenen Jahres einmal im alten Verkaufe-Thread eingestellt (habe ich natürlich erst im Nachhinein gesehen). Damals noch ordentlich als 36-Loch Nabe gekennzeichnet und offenbar mit nicht allzuviel Käuferinteresse...


			
				mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe try-all singlespeed hr 135er Nabe. 36 Loch. Wurde ca. ein 3/4 Jahr gefahren. Lager könnten erneuert werden. (12 bei trialmarkt) Sonst guter Zustand.
> Bei interesse pm.



Ich kann leider momentan nicht allzuschnell antworten, freue mich aber weiter auf eure Meinungen und vielleicht sogar auf ein Lebenszeichen von Mr.X!


----------



## tha_joe (19. Februar 2010)

Das artet doch in eine Farce aus. Das Forum resp. die Community ist kein Händler. Wer 100%ige Ware wünscht, soll beim Händler kaufen und sich über sein Rückgaberecht freuen. Wer sparen will, kauft hier, und geht das Risiko ein, einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen, und Lehrgeld zu zahlen. Hier im Forum ist eben keine Sicherheit gegeben. Man kann einen Rahmen kaufen, den es nach einer Woche zerreisst, man kann ein Laufrad kaufen, das eiert wie sonstwas. Gekauft wie gesehen, wenn Mist dann Lehrgeld, basta. Von den sicher 20 Käufen die ich hier getätigt habe, waren 2 nix, ich finde das ist für ein solches System eine recht gute Quote. Bei dem Rahmen den ich seinerzeit von dir gekauft habe, hast du mir zwar ein bisschen Geld zurückgegeben, dennoch hab ich schön Euros in den Sand gesetzt. Trotzdem reut es mich heute nicht mehr....
Und auf keinen Fall gehört das in ein öffentliches Topic. Früher hätte man das vor dem Saloon geklärt, heute per PN. My 2cents...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Februar 2010)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Bei dem Rahmen den ich seinerzeit von dir gekauft habe, hast du mir zwar ein bisschen Geld zurückgegeben, dennoch hab ich schön Euros in den Sand gesetzt. Trotzdem reut es mich heute nicht mehr....



Ich hab Dir damals angeboten den Rahmen zurückzunehmen; Du wolltest ihn behalten und schweißen lassen - danach ist er gerissen und ich hab Dir von mir aus angeboten, dass ich Dir ein bischen was überweise.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (19. Februar 2010)

gerhard, erst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich es eine frechheit finde mich hier derart an zu prangern. ich habe dem offenlegen der privaten nachrichten keines falls zugestimmt. 
ob ich dir nun mein einverständinis dazu noch gebe oder nicht, ist nach diesem aufschrei gleichgültig.

zunächst einmal zu den kleinen spacern. 
wenn du schon pms veröffentlichst, dann bitte vollständig. 

vollständige pm: nabe 

Zitat:
Zitat von wimmeretz 
Hallo!

Nabe ist schon vor ein paar Tagen gekommen - vielen Dank! Hast Du noch die Spacer ?

Grüße! 

ähh... die liegen normalerweise auf der achse ne? leider nicht. einfach mal beim jan nachfragen, der hat die bestimmt für wenig geld.... sorry... viel spaß 

ich finde ich bin auf die nicht verkauften spacer entsprechend feundlich eingegangen und ich dachte die sache wäre damit erledigt. 
um die nabe funktionsfähig zu verbauen braucht man die spacer zwar und  sollten mitverkauft werden. abgebildet waren sie aber nicht und ebenso wenig im verkauf enthalten.
wenn du drauf bestanden hättest, hätte ich sie dir sogar noch dazu gekauft..... 

was solls, nun zur nabe. 
ich finde es falsch von dir mich als betrüger zu beschimpfen, obwohl ich mich meiner meinung nach während des verkaufs richtig verhalten habe.

du warst damals nämlich nicht der einzige interessent!!!!
johannes, alias "tha joe" hatte ebenfalls interesse an der nabe, und hat wie es sich gehört, wenn in der artikelbeschreibung nicht vorhanden, auch nach der lochzahl gefragt. und siehe da? er wollte "sogar" die 36er haben. letztendlich lief es allerdings so ab, dass du die kohle schlicht weg schneller auf den tisch legen konntest. ich hätte sie also problemlos auch an ihn verschärbeln können. 
mitlerweile hat er sich ja ne nagelneue beim jan zugelegt. 
hättest du ebenfalls gefragt wäre das ganze theater hier nicht entstanden und ich hätte sie ihm gegeben. 
bewusst, habe ich dir hier mit sicherheit keine katze im sack angedreht. 

das du die nabe nachdem du sie bekommen hast, und vorallem bevor du neue teile für ein passendes laufrad bestellst nicht einmal auf die lochzahl abzählst, ist schlicht weg nicht meine schuld. 

letztendlich tuts mir leid, das du mit dem kauf meiner nabe unzufrieden bist.

ändern werde ich das, wie es scheint, leider nicht mehr können. 


edit: 
das angebot die nabe wieder ins forum zu stellen und dir das geld dann zu überweisen ist gestrichen, sollte aber klar sein oder? 

henrik


----------



## saturno (19. Februar 2010)

er sollte seinen namen ändern auf jammerer. so wies jetzt sich darstellt hat die gegenseite sich nicht so verhhalten wie er es darstellt. 


fragen vor dem kauf wäre sinnvoll und vernünftig gewesen, vor allem wenn ich eine nabe kaufen möcht bei der die lochzahlangabe fehlt. im nachhinein das böse "b" wort in den raum zu werfen ist schon etwas frech.


----------



## bike-show.de (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön. Jetzt noch schnell knutschen und fertig ist das Happy End.


----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Henrik!


Zumindest gibt es jetzt mal eine Kommunikation (wozu mein Thread ja auch dienen sollte) - wärst Du gleich dazu bereit gewesen wäre das Ganze wohl tatsächlich ganz anders abgelaufen...

Ich hab die Nachrichten ja nicht offengelegt - nur sinngemäß wiedergeben - hab ja extra in meinem ersten Post danach gefragt...

Wie gesagt - das mit den Spacern hätte ich eigentlich auch so hingenommen - waren ja tatsächlich nicht auf dem Photo - aber wie Du selber sagst, braucht man sie um die Nabe überhaupt verbauen zu können. Das Du dann ihr Fehlen mit "gibts sicher beim Jan; sorry... viel Spaß..." abtust hat Dich natürlich schon mal in kein gutes Licht bei mir gerückt...
Was mich dann einfach gestört hat war, daß wie gesagt die Lochangabe gefehlt hat, bei der Felge darüber aber 32 Loch angegebnen war (dadurch war ich mir einfach sicher daß es eine 32er sein muß; Bezüglich Gewinde etc hab ich mich ja nochmal genau bei Dir erkundigt) Und dadurch, daß Du Dich kaum und wenn dann nur in Einzeilern bei mir gemeldet hast, hat natürlich den Eindruck bei mir verstärkt, dass Du mich über den Tisch ziehen willst...


(Die anderen Teile fürs Laufrad hatte ich im Glauben an die passende Nabe leider schon bestellt, bevor die Nabe überhaupt ankam - wahrscheinlich werd ich mir die Nabe jetzt auch nochmal in neu kaufen...)


Du hättest dahingehend etwas änderen können, indem Du auf mein Angebot eingegangen wärst, die Nabe 2 Wochen lang nochmal im Forum einzustellen und falls sie nicht verkauft wird, sie bei ebay zu verkaufen und wir uns eben dann einen gemeinsamen Verlust wie auch Gewinn teilen...
Nur vom Nabe einstellen hab ich nichts - das kann ich selber auch machen...

Sehr blöd gelaufen; 
"Betrug" nehme ich in aller Form zurück.


(Falls es jemanden interessiert - ich habe eine gebrauchte schwarze TryAll-Nabe, 36-Loch, ohne dazugehörige Spacer günstig zu verkaufen...)


----------



## tha_joe (19. Februar 2010)

Nochmal wegen dem Rahmen von damals, auf keinen Fall in den falschen Hals kriegen, ich wollte damit nur betonen, dass man sich bei so einem Kauf auch noch einig werden kann, wir haben es ja auch hingekriegt. Aber obwohl du mir damals Geld zurücküberwiesen hast, hab ich eben trotzdem Kohle in den Sand gesetzt, und man muss sich einfach vor Augen führen, dass das bei dieser Art des Handels mit Aluteilen passieren kann, man kann Geld sparen, aber da man kein Rückgaberecht hat, kann man eben auch schnell auf den Preis des Neuteils kommen, wenn man zweimal kaufen muss weil das Bauteil defekt oder nicht wie erwartet geartet ist.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie wirft dieser Thread kein gutes Licht auf die Community und stärkt auch nicht gerade das Vertrauen in die sonst doch sehr gut ablaufenden Privatverkäufe. Ich möchte einen Mod bitten diesen zu löschen.


----------



## curry4king (20. Februar 2010)

sehe ich genauso


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Februar 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Irgendwie wirft dieser Thread kein gutes Licht auf die Community und stärkt auch nicht gerade das Vertrauen in die sonst doch sehr gut ablaufenden Privatverkäufe. Ich möchte einen Mod bitten diesen zu löschen.



Ich finde eher, dass dieser Thread helfen kann, dass Privatverkäufe in Zukunft noch besser funktionieren! Er kann nämlich potentielle Käufer dazu bringen, genauer nachzufragen und potentielle Verkäufer, genauer zu beschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (21. Februar 2010)

Entschuldigt euch doch beide und closed den Thread


----------

